# nerite snail crawling out of water



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

I dont get it... I have nerite snails in my two cichlids nursary tank... And for whatever is the reason they crawl out of the water and stay just on top of the water line, wont they dry out and die? Is there maybe a reason why they do that? I dont know a lot about snails but, my water parameters are fine, no amonia, no nitrites and 10ppm nitrates, ph 8, water is hard


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Mine do that also. Not sure why. I've had them crawl out of the tank completely. Seems to be more of a problem with a different type that I just received recently. I've found them crawling across the floor. Keep a tight lid on it.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

I have read mystery snails will climb out of the water or just to the water line and extend a tube to get oxygen if there is not enough in the water. Are your tanks well oxygenated? Perhaps nerite snails do the same?

On the other hand, they could just be climbing around.

Do your nerite snails do a good job of eating algae off the glass? How many would you suggest for a 38g 3' tank? Would one be enough?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

mlancaster said:


> I have read mystery snails will climb out of the water or just to the water line and extend a tube to get oxygen if there is not enough in the water. Are your tanks well oxygenated? Perhaps nerite snails do the same?
> 
> On the other hand, they could just be climbing around.
> 
> ...


I do one per ten gallons. Two might work ok. Not sure why my recent ones are escape artists. This occurs in many tanks and oxygen deprivation isn't an issue. Go with the olive nerites, if possible. The ones that I just picked up were striped and fancier, but same price. Should've stuck with the olives. Nerites do a great job of cleaning algae, btw. It'll take them a bit to get it cleaned up initially, but then they maintain it well going forward. Keep in mind some cichlids aren't friendly to them, but the majority of mine are fine with them, tangs, mbuna, westies.


----------



## allierw (Apr 20, 2006)

My mystery snails climb out occasionally. Scared the **** out of me the first time! I thought it was dead. Luckily it was on the kitchen counter.

Would Nerites work in a tank where the fish normally would like to eat snails? The fish in question are clown loaches.


----------



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

ok, thanks! My tanks are well oxygenated, have a lot of water movement on the surface so I don't think its the issue! Fortunately, I didn't find mine on the floor :lol: but i'll make sure my lids are escape proof! They do great at eating algea, I just put one of mine a week ago in my 10gal, I can clearly see were it went in the tank lol. I'll have to add an other one in my 20gal though, so 1 per 10gal seems pretty right. Clown loaches loves to eat snails and their eggs, they are very good at it, I would say no. even my small fry look kind of interested to my snails :roll: they are curious...


----------



## allierw (Apr 20, 2006)

Haha, that was my next question, if the fry bother the snails! I guess I will stick to keeping them in tropical tanks.


----------



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

they didnt do any harm, theyre nibbing the shell sometimes, I just hope it is going to stay that way, in the other tank the fry are bigger and dont even worry about the snail...


----------



## LadyCinder (Jun 28, 2011)

I have 2 mystery snails in my 56 gal. and my boys leave them alone.


----------

